# Annamica flower



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, I have not to much free time for spend on my crypts at now... and I am getting problems with fungus again, but some of them follow with their life...

In the past may C. ammanica sent few flowers


















Click for more pictures.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Esta flor se parece mucho a la de _C. wendtii_, aunque siendo de colores mas llamativos.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Si, es de Sri-Lanka, es la clasica espata de Sri Lanka.

Yeah, that is the typical shape for spathes from Sri-Lanka.


----------

